# Trans Pennine 215 miles - done !



## RhythMick (27 Aug 2012)

Woohoo ... Just finished over 4 days. Massive advance for me from where I was last year.

High spot for me was the invention of a new sport - White Water Cycling ... ! 

The heavens opened when we got to Salters Brook in a way I didn't know was possible. The final run down from the top to Penistone was a flowing stream, no dry land to choose from, many times being deeper than the front hub. 

The southerly wind today helped us over the finish line. Problem is I now can't help feeling that in swimming terms it's merely 'a width' ...


----------



## oilyormo (29 Aug 2012)

congratulations are in order. well done!!
did you go west to east or east to west?


----------



## RhythMick (30 Aug 2012)

oilyormo said:


> congratulations are in order. well done!!
> did you go west to east or east to west?


west to east. Stopped at Sale Premier Inn, then home then The Willows at Selby. Recommend both especially the latter.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Aug 2012)

Well done-do you have the route details?


----------



## WhiteWolf (30 Aug 2012)

Well Done mate

and pictures would be good, especially of the new sport


----------



## RhythMick (31 Aug 2012)

Pictures would be tricky, given the torrents of water pouring over us ... I'll have to recreate it for the cameras ...

I'll post links to the route tracks ...


----------



## RhythMick (31 Aug 2012)

Day 1

http://my.viewranger.com/route/preview/MzU5OTM=

Day 2

http://my.viewranger.com/route/preview/MzYwMDA=

Day 3

http://my.viewranger.com/route/preview/MzYwMDQ=

Day 4

http://my.viewranger.com/route/preview/MzYwMDU=


----------



## Easytigers (1 Sep 2012)

Tried to have a look at the route but won't let me. Well done mate though. Was it easier or more difficult than you thought?


----------



## 400bhp (1 Sep 2012)

Log in required


----------



## RhythMick (2 Sep 2012)

RussLunn said:


> Tried to have a look at the route but won't let me. Well done mate though. Was it easier or more difficult than you thought?



Easier by some way. We had a slower rider with us so spent more time in the saddle each day. To be honest I'd definitely consider doing it in 3 and possibly 2 days.


----------



## Easytigers (2 Sep 2012)

Cool. It's something we have thought of doing at work for charity. Would be a mix of riders so would probably be more likely to take 4 like you did. Will check out the places you said to stay. Anywhere you'd recommend for a group on the second night?


----------



## RhythMick (4 Sep 2012)

I've made the routes public now .. Try again please?

I'm happy to send GPX files to anyone who wants them.


----------



## RhythMick (4 Sep 2012)

RussLunn said:


> Cool. It's something we have thought of doing at work for charity. Would be a mix of riders so would probably be more likely to take 4 like you did. Will check out the places you said to stay. Anywhere you'd recommend for a group on the second night?



How many people Russ ? How many rooms needed ?


----------



## Easytigers (4 Sep 2012)

Would be Easter time next year and would be 5 people (we're a small school with few staff). 3 men and 2 women so 2 or 3 rooms.


----------



## RhythMick (5 Sep 2012)

RussLunn said:


> Would be Easter time next year and would be 5 people (we're a small school with few staff). 3 men and 2 women so 2 or 3 rooms.


I'm sure we can accommodate and support if you like, or there will be B&Bs around. We can sort you out with 2 rooms with a combination of beds, blow up mattresses etc. Might even throw in breakfast. We're about 1 mile off the trail.


----------



## Chris-H (5 Sep 2012)

Sounds like an acheivement to be proud of,well done mate i'm sat here feeling rather envious now


----------



## RhythMick (5 Sep 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Sounds like an acheivement to be proud of,well done mate i'm sat here feeling rather envious now



Cheers Chris. Yes happy to have got fitter than I was a year ago.


----------



## Chris-H (5 Sep 2012)

RhythMick said:


> Cheers Chris. Yes happy to have got fitter than I was a year ago.


Its such a good feeling when you realise that all the hard work is paying off,i started cycling to lose a few pounds and now i cant think of much else,wanting to plan a good long ride like yours for next year for our honeymoon,what sort of bike did you use?


----------



## RhythMick (5 Sep 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Its such a good feeling when you realise that all the hard work is paying off,i started cycling to lose a few pounds and now i cant think of much else,wanting to plan a good long ride like yours for next year for our honeymoon,what sort of bike did you use?



Planet X Kaffenback. Great steel all rounder, not too heavy, SRAM RED gear except crankset which is SRAM Rival. Bought Jan this year for a grand through cycle to work.

On 35mm Schwalbe Marathon tyres.


----------



## RhythMick (6 Sep 2012)

Chris-H said:


> Its such a good feeling when you realise that all the hard work is paying off,i started cycling to lose a few pounds and now i cant think of much else,wanting to plan a good long ride like yours for next year for our honeymoon,what sort of bike did you use?



there were several people doing it on MTBs, mostly hardtails. Personally I think it would be like doing it on a tractor. You definitely don't need suspension, the tracks can be muddy in places but not that bad (depending on the weather). I think 35mm tyres are enough and give a little comfort for the length of ride. Puncture protection is a must especially around Southport, Liverpool and Hull. 

I like the Kaffenback because it's simple, light, tough and flexible. Personally I wouldn't use SPDs because of the risk of slipping but that's just me.

One recommendation would be around navigation. Mostly the signage is good, but it can get confusing where a sign goes missing (near Aintree) or where the path splits (walkers one way, cyclists another). If you can do so, recce the route. Have the maps handy (they are very good). 

Personally I'm a self-confessed gadget freak who will find any excuse to use one.  I got an excellent waterproof case for my Samsung SGS2 and followed the planned routes using ViewRanger. Battery life is an issue. I carried an external battery and kept the phone charged by USB (unplugging when it rained). Worked well for me, but the paper maps are excellent and certainly up to the job. I just like the GPS to tell me exactly where I am. :controlfreak:


----------



## Easytigers (6 Sep 2012)

That's a really cool offer...will get in touch nearer the time after we've planned etc.


----------



## RhythMick (6 Sep 2012)

RussLunn said:


> That's a really cool offer...will get in touch nearer the time after we've planned etc.



Welcome


----------



## wiggydiggy (11 Sep 2012)

RhythMick said:


> ..........
> 
> The heavens opened when we got to Salters Brook in a way I didn't know was possible. The final run down from the top to Penistone was a flowing stream, no dry land to choose from, many times being deeper than the front hub..........


 


RhythMick said:


> west to east. Stopped at Sale Premier Inn, then home then The Willows at Selby. Recommend both especially the latter.


 
That run down is ace - luckily it was dry for me I'd imagine it was dry as I'd imagine it to be a lot of fun (scary!) in the torrential rain you say.

Willows Selby is a name I'll hold to thanks, I'm planning on doing the Leeds>Hull section again in next month ish and the B&B I used last year (Royal Oak Selby) has gone up to £55 _and_ appears fully booked for next 2 months!


----------

